
Kottke.org memberships - grzm
http://kottke.org/16/11/kottkeorg-memberships
======
grzm
_" The site currently has two main sources of revenue: advertising via The
Deck & the We Work Remotely job board and affiliate income from Amazon &
iTunes. In an effort to diversify revenue, I’ve tried several things — RSS
sponsorships, sponsored posts for Kickstarter projects, consulting for
startups, and speaking — and none of them have stuck."_

Content producers are trying to figure out how to pay for what they do.
Clickbait, re-posts of articles, listicles, vacuous, sensational content are
the result of the current ad-based market. Hopefully content providers can
figure out viable ways of producing quality content. It's nice to see insight
into Kottke's thoughts on accepting memberships.

